# Salsa



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Salsa

Ingrediants:

10 cups chopped roma tomatoes
5 cups green pepper
5 cups onions
3 cups hungarian mild peppers
1 ¼ cups cider vinegar
3 cloves garlic
2 tbls cilantro, fresh
3 tbls salt
1 tbls tobasco sauce

Preparations:

Combine all ingredients in a large saucepot. Bring pot to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. Ladle hot salsa into hot jars leaving ¼ inch headspace. Process 15 minutes in a boiling water canner. Yield: 6 pints.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2010)

Simmering it seems like it would get pretty mushy. Could you just bring it to a boil and then put it in the jars? Do you need to boil it at all?

I am a NON CANNER, sure want to learn.


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2010)

Actually it softens the veggies but they are not mushy. And yes if you would want crisper veggies, bring it to a boil and then can. 

Troy, 
canning is very easy and this would be a piece of cake for you. Get yourself some canning jars, seals and lids. You should be able to get this at a local grocery store. Use a pan that would fit about 6 or 8 jars and is shallow. A chicken fryer would work well. Put a little water in each jar, about an 1/8 to a 1/4", then place in pan. Add water to bottom of pan, again 1/8 to 1/4", add the lids, turn heat on the lowest setting that you have and once they are warm they are ready to use. I usually have extra jars on hand, when I use one, I pour the water into the extra jar and place it in the pan. When I put in lids I usually put in way more than what I will use.

I use a plate to put my jar on when filling. Pull a jar out of the warm water bath, pour salsa into the jar, I have a wide mouth funnel for this. I wipe off the top of the jar with a clean dishcloth after I pour in the salsa, place seal on jar and then screw on lid. 

There you have it. Let me know if you have any other questions and once you master this, I tell you about pressure canning or I bet Allie knows all about pressing canning.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Julie,

Your salsa recipe looks great but I don't think I can find the hungarian peppers.
Any ideas of what I can subsitute? I was thinking maybe just red peppers with a couple of jalapenos for a little kick. 

Thanks


----------



## St Allie (Feb 8, 2010)

Hungarian peppers are the long sweet ones, they look like giant red chilli peppers ( long and slender), without the heat and they come in red, yellow, orange and green just like the normal capsicum or bell pepper variety ( mild peppers) You can substitute the normal mild peppers for hungarian.

Allie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2010)

Newbie said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Your salsa recipe looks great but I don't think I can find the hungarian peppers.
> Any ideas of what I can subsitute? I was thinking maybe just red peppers with a couple of jalapenos for a little kick.
> ...



They are in the grocery stores here and they are usually called banana peppers. they are long and greenish yellow. Here is a picture. They do have a slight bite to them. If you can not find any like this, go ahead and use whatever hot pepper you can find but taste the salsa before you and any tobasco sauce.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 8, 2010)

your hungarian peppers are fatter than ours hehehe.. do you get those in different colours too Julie?

Allie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL, For living on the same planet I am amazed at how different things can be between us. If you let them on the plant they will turn red and they will be sweeter.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 8, 2010)

I use anaheim peppers alot. They are cheaper than green bells here. They are not as "meaty", but they too have a slight bite to them. Mild enough that a Mexican would laugh at you, but just hot enough for the average person.


----------



## morg-cas (Feb 15, 2011)

I love salsa and i would love to try your recipe and it looks great. Do you think substituting Hungarian peppers with normal green or red ones will suffice? Do Hungarian peppers have a bold hot taste or are they added just to give a little flavor? I cannot wait to try this myself and have a taste. Thank you for sharing this recipe.


----------



## WIwinemaker (May 16, 2011)

Just a question but how long can the salsa last using this method?


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2011)

it would last you a good year or more, mine never seems to last that long.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Habanero*

I like mine cranked up about 40 notches
My red pepper is red jalapeño 
Green is the same
Yellow is banana pepper
Then I add around 15 orange lantern peppers to the pint of salsa.
Heat anyone?
Sweet from tomatoes and sweet onions, bell and spices to taste


----------

